# Natural Looking Sand?



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

In the somewhat near future I'm looking to switch from a RBP group to a big rohm in my 110g (of course with an upgrade in the near future). Wondering if you guys could suggest a natural looking (brown) sand with a heavy grain? Not a big fan of gravel or a bare bottom.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

play sand would be good though the grain is not overly heavy.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Get some playsand. Its cheap and looks great.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate play sand. It gets stirred up to easy and also causes alge. It's also far from brown its white and that's it. A good brown sand is commercial grade sand sold by quikrete. It does not stir up easy, its very clean and most of all has the brown natural sand look to it. You can get it at hardware stores pretty cheap. Here it runs about 3 bucks per 50lbs bag. The best sand is pool filter sand. It's white though, you hardly even have to wash this before putting it in your tank and it settles very nice, is soft also won't scratch the tank.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

love the look of playsand... hate how easy it kicks up. especially since when i get a rohm, im looking 9"+. i'll check out the commercial quickcrete stuff. any other ideas?


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

well i know your looking for sand, but im using Turface pro league, its the stuff they use on baseball diamonds.. It is more of a small gravel from 3-4mm, I use the natural (light brown) colour, and its great at sucking up ferts and keeping them locked in for plants. My only complaint is that its so light weight that my powerheads eventually move it from the opposite end of the tank.

Other than that theres also silica sand, my local rona carries it and its not exactly white, its more of a beige, this stuff is very similar to pool filter sand.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

playsand man playsand.....looks great and easy to clean...Im cleaning the tank every day for 2min..you can see every shi* on the top of that sand..


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Well I guess the penguin 350 is cheap enough to replace now and again. The intake is pretty high to suck up a lot of kicked up sand. Everything else is canisters… guess the pros outweigh the cons… playsand it is. I'll stil check out the commercial grade, but after the white sand… I want a more natural look.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

for me it looks very good and cheap 25kg for 3$..I need to change setup in my second tank also and I m gonna put play sand in there to..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

After play sand has been in your tank a while you will have an alge blossum and the commercial sand is darker in color. If you don't mind the white look like playsand the best thing to get is pool filter sand. It's cleaner and does not kick up like playsand does so it won't destroy your filters. Also is very soft won't scratch the tank and won't spur any alge growth


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Get red flint sand, it's all natural and has slight larger grains then most sands so it doesnt get stirred up as easily. And the grains are mixed from very light in color, to a dark brown which looks great IMO.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Pool Sand FTW. Playsand is so filthy, you have to rinse the shizz out of it, and it gets kicked up far too easy. Pool filter sand is the way to go. If you're looking for a darker color get Tahitian Moon sand.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

use fine gravel. not sand, but the gravels not thick either.

see.....

I find its the best.


----------

